
Reps. Eshoo and Lofgren Introduce the Online Privacy Act - troydavis
https://eshoo.house.gov/news-stories/press-releases/eshoo-lofgren-introduce-the-online-privacy-act/
======
troydavis
1-page summary: [https://eshoo.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/One-
Pager...](https://eshoo.house.gov/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/One-Pager-Online-
Privacy-Act-Eshoo-Lofgren.pdf)

Section-by-section breakdown (16 pages): [https://eshoo.house.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2019/11/Section-b...](https://eshoo.house.gov/wp-
content/uploads/2019/11/Section-by-Section-Online-Privacy-Act-Eshoo-
Lofgren.pdf)

